# can anybody tell me best horoscope software



## sonu_mittal1 (Apr 12, 2006)

hi friends
             i need ur help. i need a best most accurate or u can say closest to reality  horoscopic software. can anybody of u tell me name of that software. it may tell future, about the person nature and janampatri etc.....thanks buddy for trying and paying attention....bye have a nice day


----------



## puja399 (Apr 13, 2006)

Why don't u go to a fortuneteller instead???? There is no such thing called reality horoscopes....


----------



## go4saket (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey, I too want to know the same...


----------



## eddie (Apr 14, 2006)

Astro-Kundali Pro? I have seen lots of people acting as astrologers using this one.
*astrokundali.com/


----------



## mako_123 (Apr 14, 2006)

Or you may go for Kundli Lite .


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Apr 15, 2006)

Already this one has been raised in this forum. Why don't you run search? Try Parashara light


----------



## go4saket (Apr 15, 2006)

Already tried it... Every thing goes off head.... Wasted my 60 MB bandwidth...


----------



## champ_rock (Apr 15, 2006)

anything for free?


----------



## sanju (Apr 16, 2006)

kundli pro


----------



## tarunlans (May 27, 2006)

I can't say that kundli pro is the best horo-soft. I used 'leo' and can rate it better than kundli. so, use both of them and then decide ur self which one is best.


----------



## amitgg (May 27, 2006)

try this

*www.fhm.com/img/mailout/img/nov15/test.htm


----------



## vinayasurya (May 27, 2006)

Be serious please....................


----------



## vinayasurya (May 27, 2006)

amitgg said:
			
		

> try this
> 
> *www.fhm.com/img/mailout/img/nov15/test.htm


Be serious please.......................


----------



## maximus (May 28, 2006)

Super Soft Prophet 3 is an excellent horoscope software


----------



## samrulez (May 28, 2006)

Hey common do u really believe this?How can a software programmed by some people tell u your future?DO the programmers know ur future.


----------

